# Why is my zone water off



## SouthernTiftuf (Jan 14, 2022)

I cannot figure this out for the life of me. I have a zone with about 9-10 heads on this strip of my lawn. When I did a watering test with gauges the parts closer to the fence collected much more water and I am not sure why. All of the heads are the same hunter fixed heads and the majority of them are the 10A nozzles. For whatever reason 2 of them are 12A nozzles but these are closer to the street in the dryer area. What should I be looking for to correct this? Is the back portion more overlapped than the front and getting more water? Not sure exactly what's going on but it is nearly double back there when it runs.


----------

